
A few thoughts about static “IOC-less” malware detection - x0rz
https://medium.com/@x0rz/threat-hunting-on-simple-tricks-27e64e39f2f0#.1bd3b2mb1
======
benmcnelly
I imagine there are managed service IT companies out there sitting on gold
mines worth of data that could be used this way.

